# You Know What Sucks?



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The clean up and packing your gear away


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah... still haven't done it. I'll probably just wait until it's time to get ready for turkey season. It's not quite so bad when you have something else to look forward to.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> The clean up and packing your gear away


Perfect timing, Jer. That's exactly what I did today. Should finish up this weekend.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

The snow melted around my house. I found 3 dozen duck decoys I didn't know I had. My garage is still covered in them too. It'll take a couple of weeks.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JerryH said:


> The clean up and packing your gear away


 By the time the season is over, I am ready for a much needed break... I was ready to go again by Tuesday. :Cry: Now I will wait until Sep 23 to shoot another pile of brown ducks.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

It also sucks to have the goose season end and within 4 days after, there are 400+ geese in the field I hunt that's across the street from my house. Could have filled multiple limits Saturday and Sunday morning from my deck while eating breakfast, knocking them down as they flew 20 yards above the house going in and out of the field. :-(


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> It also sucks to have the goose season end and within 4 days after, there are 400+ geese in the field I hunt that's across the street from my house. Could have filled multiple limits Saturday and Sunday morning from my deck while eating breakfast, knocking them down as they flew 20 yards above the house going in and out of the field.


Where do you live and are there any homes in your neighborhood for sale????


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I just cleaned out my boat on Saturday.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> It also sucks to have the goose season end and within 4 days after, there are 400+ geese in the field I hunt that's across the street from my house. Could have filled multiple limits Saturday and Sunday morning from my deck while eating breakfast, knocking them down as they flew 20 yards above the house going in and out of the field. :-(


Been saying it for years, we have a mole among them that can read. Big dang deer are the same stinking way I tell ya!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got to to say that the last week of the goose season was phenomenal. I wasn't ready for it to end. If we would have had the warmer temperatures the last week of the season like we had the week after it closed, there would have been a lot more dead urban geese. Oh well, makes me look that much more forward to next season.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Where do you live and are there any homes in your neighborhood for sale????


Mine is for sale if the price is right
My wife says the geese are micking us now. Just letting us know how many we didn't get. 
Big bull is right. I could shoot more geese from my deck then ever in a field with decoys. 
It's crazy they will be there for atleast a month. It's like a goose singles club and the party never stops


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Longgun said:


> Been saying it for years, we have a mole among them that can read. Big dang deer are the same stinking way I tell ya!


My wife laughs at me cuz it happens after every season. She claims they somehow get a copy of the regulations and come in days after the season ends just to piss me off for shooting their buddies.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Big bull is right. I could shoot more geese from my deck then ever in a field with decoys.
> It's crazy they will be there for atleast a month. It's like a goose singles club and the party never stops


Been crazy watching them all hasn't it Matt!! Man, they just keep coming and coming behind us there!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

What sucks worst of all is cleaning your truck after the season. I made the mistake of driving out west for chukars on Wednesday. Now, driving our WMAs isn't bad, but 50 miles of dirt road muddies up things. But, three to four hours of hosing off the truck, wheel wells, running boards, under carriage is just ridiculous. I won't do that again. I'll just hunt above my house.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

While in Canada last fall the roads were mush. The truck and trailer were a mess. We found a "truck wash" in town and pulled in. I've never washed my truck with a fire hose before. It was awesome! Nothing knocks off mud better than the volume and pressure from a fire hose.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I found a great way to get mud off of just about anything is to just wet it down and then let it be for a few minutes. Then take the power washer to it, the mud will come off in gobs. If you just take the power washer to it first you are fighting all the clinging power that the mud posses and it will just fight you.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I put my truck out at the end of my driveway so all the mud and gravel ended up in the gutter. Once it dries I'll shovel it up. Soaking and waiting works well. My running boards are plastic, so they're honeycombed on the bottom. Really crappy to get all that mud out. Chukars aren't worth that. SpenT more time cleaning than hunting.


----------

